# Mass Shooting At Mosque Live Streamed



## brg240 (Mar 15, 2019)

**** Please do not watch vid if you come across it****

*What We Know So Far*

There are "multiple fatalities" after shootings at two mosques in Christchurch, New Zealand, police said.
A suspect has been taken into custody but police "believe there may be other offenders."
A gunman appears to have live-streamed video of the attack online and left a lengthy racist manifesto where he outlined a white supremacist motivation for the attack and described the victims as “invaders."
The writer of the manifesto identified himself as a 28-year-old white man born in Australia.
All mosques in the country have been asked to “shut their doors” until further notice.
Residents in the city have been asked to remain inside and climate change rallies taking place across the city have been evacuated.
"This is one of New Zealand's darkest days," said prime minister Jacinda Ardern.


----------



## Rastafarai (Mar 15, 2019)

Watching BBC news on this. Local news could not care less.

The video was brutal. Way more than 30 fatalities. No where is safe, even New Zealand. At least one of the shooter credits Trump for his decision to kill Muslims. May all the victims RIP.


----------



## brg240 (Mar 15, 2019)

I won’t watch this nor read his manefesto but I read some comments.

The shooter that did the livestream said to subscribe to pewdepie.

He wants to start a race in the US

Had anti Muslim stuff written on his guns

Was shooting people huddled on corners

Someone said it was like a video game


----------



## Kiowa (Mar 15, 2019)

Suspect is a Trump supporter White Supremacist....this is exactly what trump is trying to fan in the US, with all his calls for violence..

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...four-people-witnesses-say-heard-20-shots.html


----------



## dicapr (Mar 15, 2019)

People don’t value lives anymore. That’s what happens when you chose do dehumanize individuals you don’t agree with. When you start seeing others as sub human you can commit atrocities and feel completely justified. I mean he killed people while they were trying to pray! 

My heart grieves for the victims and their families and their country.


----------



## Lute (Mar 15, 2019)

I feel like going into the fetal position when I hear any stories like this. I'm heartbroken.


----------



## Laela (Mar 15, 2019)

He's a TERRORIST.. why won't they call him that?


----------



## dicapr (Mar 15, 2019)

Laela said:


> He's a TERRORIST.. why won't they call him that?



Depends on what news outlet you look at. BBC is calling him a terrorist.


----------



## Laela (Mar 15, 2019)

^^ I'm  aware of that... I am talking about U.S. oulets.


----------



## dicapr (Mar 15, 2019)

Laela said:


> ^^ I'm  aware of that... I am talking about U.S. oulets.



Didn’t say you were speaking about US outlets in your post so I couldn’t know what you were referring to.

ETA: New York Times is calling it terrorism. Or are you talking about tv news?


----------



## LushLox (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm in a WhatsApp group and ended up watching the video without realising it was this.

Unfortunately I cannot unsee, it. Totally totally shocking, and of course now there will be some sort of retaliation.


----------



## Laela (Mar 15, 2019)

My heart goes out to the victims and their families...it's always tragic when media focuses on the terrorists than on the victims. Everyone knows who this guy is, where he's traveled and even show  pix of him as a child. It's a weird  fascination...
Meanwhile this idiot black  chick  is taking  Trump's heat!


----------



## brg240 (Mar 15, 2019)

Laela said:


> My heart goes out to the victims and their families...it's always tragic when media focuses on the terrorists than on the victims. Everyone knows who this guy is, where he's traveled and even show  pix of him as a child. It's a weird  fascination...
> Meanwhile this idiot black  chick  is taking  Trump's heat!


So apparently this was a 2 year in the making event so the blame lays at a lot of people’s feet

Since he quoted being inspired by Candace of course she’s catching heat. And honestly good. Candace is a disgusting opportunist. 

I’ve seen some comments saying Pewdiepie/Candace Owens/8chan/videogames have nothing to do with this and that it was the only factor. the truth is it did play a part but it wasn’t the only thing.

I think we need to acknowledge that there is a white supremicist radicalization happening online and also realize the racism that is common place in Australia/US plays a part. Like an Australian senator pretty much said well Muslims do this worldwide we don’t want Muslims here :/


----------



## meka72 (Mar 15, 2019)

Laela said:


> My heart goes out to the victims and their families...it's always tragic when media focuses on the terrorists than on the victims. Everyone knows who this guy is, where he's traveled and even show  pix of him as a child. It's a weird  fascination...
> Meanwhile this idiot black  chick  is taking  Trump's heat!


Im pretty sure that I say this anytime she’s posted but I wouldn’t urinate on her tail if she was on fire. I REALLY can’t stand her. This violent white supremacist said that her ideas were going too far. Let that sink in.


----------



## brg240 (Mar 15, 2019)

Laela said:


> My heart goes out to the victims and their families...it's always tragic when media focuses on the terrorists than on the victims.


Also ia, I think I kinda did that in this thread. Well more so focusing on the events/reasoning. Bc I have no active interest in the perpetrators. (Don’t know what they look like/don’t know their names )

But my heart and prayers are with the victims and their family. I hope NZ shows them all an outpouring of support and love and the news highlights them. 

 It’s such an overwhelming thing and I can’t imagine how someone directly connected to them feels.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Mar 16, 2019)

meka72 said:


> Im pretty sure that I say this anytime she’s posted but I wouldn’t urinate on her tail if she was on fire. I REALLY can’t stand her. This violent white supremacist said that her ideas were going too far. Let that sink in.


Well the reason the shooter said that was because Candace Owens says black people shouldn't be slaves to the Democrats and envisions a place for black people in Trump's America. That's why Trump uses her to bring black people/millennials to the conservative/GOP. The shooter, like Richard Spencer wants to create a white ethnostate in which no non-white person would be allowed. It's incoherent for the shooter to say Candace Owens goes too far but a lot of his manifesto was incoherent and completely contradictory. The NZ shooter believes non-white people should be removed from white European lands and returned to their own but aside from that, be left alone.


----------



## brg240 (Mar 17, 2019)

Mucad Ibrahim

Mucad is known the youngest victim killed he was 3 years old 

There were quite a few kids killed

Also, they found another person so the count is 50


----------



## msbettyboop (Mar 17, 2019)

I saw the video. It can never be unseen.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Mar 18, 2019)

Not gonna watch the video. Seen enough horrifying things during my military service.

However, I did get a slight kick in watching that kid egg that racist Senator.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Mar 20, 2019)

Laela said:


> My heart goes out to the victims and their families...it's always tragic when media focuses on the terrorists than on the victims. Everyone knows who this guy is, where he's traveled and even show  pix of him as a child. It's a weird  fascination...
> Meanwhile this idiot black  chick  is taking  Trump's heat!


No one is even mentioning this !


----------



## intellectualuva (Mar 20, 2019)

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Well the reason the shooter said that was because Candace Owens says black people shouldn't be slaves to the Democrats and envisions a place for black people in Trump's America. That's why Trump uses her to bring black people/millennials to the conservative/GOP. The shooter, like Richard Spencer wants to create a white ethnostate in which no non-white person would be allowed. It's incoherent for the shooter to say Candace Owens goes too far but a lot of his manifesto was incoherent and completely contradictory. The NZ shooter believes non-white people should be removed from white European lands and returned to their own but aside from that, be left alone.



That's because most of the manifested is trolling, I think. He may not have been serious in the Candace Owen answer nor the one about video games considering Spyro isn't a violent game... like at all. I have never played Fortnite, but I don't think it is either. If he's going to name video games that influenced him....it definitely wouldnt be those two. 

He clearly wrote it knowing it would be dissected. While there are some truths about his reasonings including declining birth rates and such, a good portion of it seemed to be some top level trolling.


----------



## sharifeh (Mar 24, 2019)

msbettyboop said:


> I saw the video. It can never be unseen.



I couldn't finish that whole video....damn


----------

